# sda und sdb vertauschen

## twam

Hallo,

ich haben in meinem Rechner eine SCSI-Karte und 2 SATA Ports. Alle drei werden als SCSI Devices erkannt. Nun habe ich bisher an einem SATA-Port eine Festplatte gehabt und diese war als /dev/sda zu finden. Dort habe ich dann mein System installiert. Nun habe ich an der SCSI Karte meine Datenplatte montiert. Jetzt wird diese allerdings als /dev/sda erkannt und mein System auf /dev/sdb verschoben.

Gut, nun kann ich zwar die Einträge in /etc/fstab und /boot/grub/menu.lst ändern und alles funktioniert, doch möchte ich gerne mein System wieder auf /dev/sda haben, damit es auch ohne die Datenplatte booten kann. Hänge ich diese wieder ab, schiebt er natürlich das System wieder auf /dev/sda.

Kurzum: Wie kann ich die "SCSI"-Hostadapter tauschen.

Ein Ausschnitt aus dmesg:

```
Red Hat/Adaptec aacraid driver (1.1.2-lk2 Feb 27 2005)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:01.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

AAC0: kernel 4.2.4 build 7348

AAC0: monitor 4.2.4 build 7348

AAC0: bios 4.2.0 build 7348

AAC0: serial b918b1fafaf001

scsi0 : aacraid

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

  Vendor: ADAPTEC   Model: Daten             Rev: V1.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.03

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE300 ctl 0xE402 bmdma 0xE700 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE500 ctl 0xE602 bmdma 0xE708 irq 11

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 234441648 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata2: SATA port has no device.

scsi2 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3120026AS       Rev: 3.05

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 1757804544 512-byte hdwr sectors (899996 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 1757804544 512-byte hdwr sectors (899996 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: unknown partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

```

----------

## Earthwings

Das schreit doch gerade nach udev  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/udev-guide.xml

http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php

----------

## twam

Aber das Problem das ich grub das richtige Device übergeben muss habe ich immer noch, oder?

----------

## Earthwings

 *twam wrote:*   

> Aber das Problem das ich grub das richtige Device übergeben muss habe ich immer noch, oder?

 

Ja. Was passiert, wenn du die beiden Festplatten vertauscht? Oder kannst du im BIOS was einstellen? Wenn das alles nicht hilft, wäre noch ein fallback Eintrag in grub.conf möglich.

----------

## twam

Die Platten kann ich nicht vertauschen, da eines ein RAID5 Array ist und das anderen ne schnöde Platte. Im BIOS kann ich leider nix einstellen. Einen Fallback Eintrag habe ich erstellt, aber der startet ja leider nicht automatisch -> ich muss beim booten vor Ort sein!

----------

## fuchur

hi

Du kannnst an deiner SCSI Platte die ID über kleine Jumper auf der 

Platte einstellen. Meine Platten standen ab Werk immer auf ID 0. 

Das heist du must die SCSI Platte mit den Jumper auf eine ID 

einstellen die grösser ist als die von deinen anderen Platten und auch

noch nicht vom eine ander Gerät belegt ist.

Für sonstige SCSI einstellunge habe einige SCSI Karten noch ein

menu wo ich z.B. beim booten mit Strg+a hineinkomme.

mfg

----------

## twam

Die Geräte hängen aber an unterschiedlichen Controllern. Einmal ist es eine SATA-Platte am Mainboard und einmal ein RAID5-SATA-Array am Adaptec-Controller.

----------

## fuchur

Ich denke du kannst im Controllermenu auch einstellen von welcher Platte er booten soll.

Wie SATA dein ID verteilt weis Ich nicht ich denke aber wenn dein SCSI Platte ein höher

ID bekommt als die SATA Platten und du die Booteinstellungen im SCSI menu anpasst

sollte die SATA wider sda werden und im Bios solter auch eingestellt sein das er von

den SATA platten booten soll.

----------

## twam

Es sind ja nur SATA-Platten und es gibt dort leider keine IDs  :Sad: . Und boot-support ist im Controller deaktiviert, da er sonst nicht von meiner anderen Platte booten mag.

----------

## fuchur

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun habe ich an der SCSI Karte meine Datenplatte montiert. 
> 
> Jetzt wird diese allerdings als /dev/sda erkannt und mein 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es sind ja nur SATA-Platten und es gibt dort leider keine IDs Sad.
> 
> 

 

Ja was denn nun?

Mit "cat /proc/scsi/scsi" soltest du sehen welche ID

die einzelnen Platten haben. Wenn alle Platten angeschlossen sind

kannst du ja mal von einer Livecd booten und mit "cat /proc/scsi/scsi"

nachschauen welche ID vergeben wurden.

Meine Idee ist das du dann der SCSI Platte die an der SCSI Karte hängt

eine ID gibts (über die Jumper auf der Platte) die  GRÖSSER  ist 

als die von SATA.

Ansonsten kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

----------

## twam

Es ist eine SATA Karte, die von Linux aber als scsi0 erkannt wird.

```
pluto /etc # cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ADAPTEC  Model: Daten            Rev: V1.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: ST3120026AS      Rev: 3.05

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 05

```

Trotzdem Danke für die Mühe!

----------

## c07

Eine Veränderung der SCSI-IDs wird gar nichts bringen, wenn es nicht der gleiche Bus ist. Oft hilft es aber bei der Sortierung, den Treiber für den Controller, der nach hinten sortiert werden soll, als Modul zu bauen. Außerdem gibts da normalerweise irgendwelche Parameter, mit denen man das bestimmen kann (musst du halt in der Kerneldoku oder notfalls im Quelltext schaun). Aber für Grub ändert das natürlich auch nichts.

----------

## twam

Das Nicht-Grub-Problem habe ich schon mit UUIDs gelöst.  :Smile: 

----------

## fuchur

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine Veränderung der SCSI-IDs wird gar nichts bringen, wenn es 
> 
> nicht der gleiche Bus ist.
> ...

 

Ich habe hier mehr als eine Bus wo Platten angeschlossen sind

und es ist sehr wohl wichtig wie die ID vergeben sind in bezug auf 

sda

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oft hilft es aber bei der Sortierung, den Treiber für den Controller
> 
> , der nach hinten sortiert werden soll, als Modul zu bauen.
> ...

 

Das solte sicherlich funktionieren, das heist aber nicht das es nicht

nötig ist die ID richtig einzustellen und nicht zu schauen wie die

Treiber mit z.B doppel vergebene ID zurechtkommt.

----------

## meyerm

 *twam wrote:*   

> Einen Fallback Eintrag habe ich erstellt, aber der startet ja leider nicht automatisch -> ich muss beim booten vor Ort sein!

 

http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/fallback.html

HTH

----------

